# Favorite Dessert?



## aguynamedrobert (May 4, 2007)

So what is everyone's favorite dessert if all time? Basically if you had one last dessert to eat before you died what would it be? haha

My Favorite is Vanilla Cheesecake!

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2007)

So many desserts, so little time.  Robert, now you've gone and asked an impossible question.

I don't know what mine would be since there are so many I love.  A few years ago I would've definitely said it would have to include some form of chocolate.  However, there are many other yummy desserts that aren't chocolate.  You've given me something to think about.  I'll make that my weekend assignment.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

Easy one Robert! Puh-con pie hands down!


----------



## Barb L. (May 4, 2007)

This is a toughy, first thing I thought of is "Big Boy's" warm brownie with vanilla icecream and hot fudge on top !


----------



## pdswife (May 4, 2007)

Homemade vanilla bean ice cream.
or warm chocolate pudding.  It's a tie for first place.


----------



## Caine (May 4, 2007)

A banana split from Brenden's Drive-Inn, Route 5, Batavia, NY. They serve them in a bucket, like you'd get from KFC!


----------



## CherryRed (May 4, 2007)

Oooooh there are so many things I love. I agree with Katie, this _is_ an impossible question! But to narrow it down, I like bananas foster, this strawberry glazed cheesecake I make, tiramisu, and oh just about any kind of pie. Yum! I realize these things are terrible to keep putting into my body, but there are worse ways to die.


----------



## redkitty (May 4, 2007)

#1 - Homemade warm brownie with vanilla bean ice cream.

#2 - Creme Brulee

#3 - Vanilla Cheesecake

Not that I eat any of the above very often, but thats my favorites!!


----------



## corazon (May 4, 2007)

So...
the chocolate guy named Robert loves vanilla cheesecake.  That is a surprize!

My absolute fave is my chocolate kahlua mousse.  I do appreciate a dense, rich flourless chocolate cake.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (May 4, 2007)

Maybe I shouldn't have asked haha...now I want to go make all of those and I still have a chocolate cake in the fridge I just made...I can feel my gut growing haha...Great favorite desserts so far...I would like to add

Sacher Torte - An incredibly delicious chocolate cake with a very thin layer of jam in the middle and the whole cake is incased with Chocolate Ganache and a chocolate glaze on top of that!

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## aguynamedrobert (May 4, 2007)

Oh and Opera Cake...

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2007)

warm fruit pie with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Caine (May 4, 2007)

Okay, now, my two favorite desserts to MAKE are, stolen from Sweet Inspirations in San Francisco: A chocolate cookie crust, filled with a dark chocolate mousse, with the entire top covered with the biggest blackberries you can find, 

and this, of which I make several every strawberry season:







That is a Firenza Chocolate Ectasy Cake Mix, prepared in a tiara pan, filled with fresh sliced strawberries, and topped with real whipped cream.


----------



## mudbug (May 4, 2007)

never mind.
I'll have what Caine's making!


----------



## legend_018 (May 4, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

>



Wow, that looks so so good. I"m not sure if it would be too much chocolate for me though. I keep looking at it "lol".


----------



## toni1948 (May 5, 2007)

aguynamedrobert said:
			
		

> Oh and Opera Cake...
> 
> Robert
> Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


 
     what is opera cake?

                                 Toni


----------



## toni1948 (May 5, 2007)

apple pie, peach cobbler, coconut cake with pineapple filling.


----------



## VIDEODROME (May 5, 2007)

Slice of Pumpkin Pie with whipped cream and some Mint Ice Cream.


----------



## redkitty (May 5, 2007)

Caine, that reminds me of Black Forest Cake, which is another favorite!!!

YUM!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 5, 2007)

Hot gulab jamun with very cool vanilla ice cream!


----------



## philso (May 5, 2007)

hmmm??? my very last dessert ever??? easiest question i was ever asked!!!

that would be my own apple pie, set atop a fresh peach & rhubarb cobbler, surrounded by brownies, all of which were fresh out of the oven, layered on top with alternating squares of frozen chocolate & raspberry mousse, on which sat a black forest cake topped with tiramisu, walled in with alternating anise, almond & lemon biscotti, the entire castle of which would be ornately piped with italian meringue, baked a la alaska, tall spires of croquembouche to be set at the 4 corners, a bottle of remi martin to be poured around it and flambeed!!!






and don't forget the chocolate jimmies!


----------



## Caine (May 19, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks so so good. I"m not sure if it would be too much chocolate for me though. I keep looking at it "lol".


 


			
				toni1948 said:
			
		

> what is opera cake?
> 
> Toni


 
Never mind opera cake, what's too much chocolate?


----------



## csalt (May 19, 2007)

Sherry Trifle...but it has to be a good one.


----------



## csalt (May 19, 2007)

toni1948 said:
			
		

> apple pie, peach cobbler, coconut cake with pineapple filling.


 
_ What, *all *of it? _


----------



## csalt (May 19, 2007)

philso said:
			
		

> hmmm??? my very last dessert ever??? easiest question i was ever asked!!!
> 
> that would be my own apple pie, set atop a fresh peach & rhubarb cobbler, surrounded by brownies, all of which were fresh out of the oven, layered on top with alternating squares of frozen chocolate & raspberry mousse, on which sat a black forest cake topped with tiramisu, walled in with alternating anise, almond & lemon biscotti, the entire castle of which would be ornately piped with italian meringue, baked a la alaska, tall spires of croquembouche to be set at the 4 corners, a bottle of remi martin to be poured around it and flambeed!!!
> 
> ...


 
    it might well prove the last! .......................


----------



## StarJune (Jul 14, 2007)

My favourite dessert of all time is Apple Crumble without ice cream (I like to taste the apples).

~SJ


----------



## *amy* (Jul 14, 2007)

Does one of each count?  

Cheesecake, tiramisu, tartufo

Anything from Michele Richard

Michel Richard Bakery

&

Charlotte_Russe


----------



## Foodfiend (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd have a four way tie with Mincemeat Pie, German Chocolate cake with triple the frosting, and a good tart (and I do mean tart) Key Lime pie, and a tart Lemon Meringue Pie.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 16, 2007)

The first dessert that came to mind was a slice of blackberry pie with a scoop of French vanilla ice cream.  Second would be a slice of white chocolate frangelica cheesecake topped with raspberries.


----------



## TiggerHomeMom (Jul 16, 2007)

My Abuelitas homemade Flan ... the whole thing, i'd even have to lick the carmelized sugar sauce out of the bottom of the platter.


----------



## muzzlet (Jul 16, 2007)

Something I make myself: Sour Cream Lemon Pound Cake
Something I order in restaurants: Creme Brulee


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 16, 2007)

"Mousse de maracuja" (Passion fruit mousse) a very popular Brazilian dish.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Jul 21, 2007)

Um...I just made some creme brulee yesterday for a dinner party I went to...It is actually pretty easy to make...that is a fun one to try at home!
http://www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jul 21, 2007)

I remember being younger, around ten, and me my mother and my sister took our yearly trip down to Daytona Beach. My grandparents had a habit of taking us out every night of the week. This one night we went out to a fairly busy seafood joint. I remember getting the mud pie, and it being the best dessert Ive had in my life. Of course when we went down their next year, it wasn't nearly as good. Sad how that always seems to happen.


----------



## Lucia-mia (Jul 21, 2007)

My favourite dessert in a restaurant is the apple dumpling dessert at the Swiss Chalet restaurant in South Lake Tahoe; they put almond paste and raspberry jam in it along with the apple, and it's wonderful. My favourite home-made dessert is just any really good-quality fresh fruit. That was a lot easier to get hold of when we lived in California.


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 22, 2007)

Tough question.  My top 3 would be:

1.  Warm brownie with vanilla ice cream, chocolate syrup and walnuts 
2.  My home-made Chocolate Butterscotch Fudgebars
3.  Tartufo ice cream (from my favorite Italian restaurant here)


----------

